# Austin-Travis County and Surrounding



## Medico (May 13, 2016)

Good evening, street clinicians. 

My wife and I would like to make a move from Virginia to Texas, and I was hoping to solicit some advice. What are some counties/cities, hospitals, or private agencies that are decent places to work? 

Things that are important to me would be fixed or rotating shifts (some structure), active management, employee retention. I would like to stay in or around Austin-Travis County; however, I am willing to commute < 1 hour. 

I did a google search and was overwhelmed with hospitals. I am not familiar with the area to narrow my search.

I appreciate the help!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 13, 2016)

If you're a medic, look at Williamson County EMS. That area has a lot of good county run systems. If you're an EMT, A/TCEMS isnt bad, but if you're a medic you'll be a BLS.provider for them upon hire for up to two years.


----------



## STXmedic (May 14, 2016)

WilCo is your best bet in that area. Good pay and benefits, great protocols, great retention, and a very involved medical director who wants his guys to be clinicians and think independently. 

ETMC in Waco and Tyler isn't terrible from what I've heard, but I know Acadian is starting to push their way in. 

ATCEMS is an interesting system. I personally wouldn't work there, but it does work for some people. If you're a basic, you won't find a better job than ATC. Like TJ said though- as a paramedic you'll still be forced to work as a basic for quite a while. Protocols there aren't stellar, but certainly aren't terrible. Pay is quite good.

San Marcos/Hays Co EMS is to the south of Austin. Good protocols, not terrible pay. Guys will make it a career, but I don't really see them as a career department. 

South of San Marcos (about 45min drive to Austin) is Schertz EMS. Average protocols that are improving, slightly above average pay. Pretty good system that's growing quickly.

I've heard good things about Marble Falls (west of Austin), but I honestly don't know much about them. I just tried tagging a guy (teedubyaw) that works that area, but apparently his profile no longer exists...


----------



## RocketMedic (May 14, 2016)

Fort Hood Army job, San Antonio area....Lots of options. Why Austin?


----------



## Chewy20 (May 14, 2016)

There's no hospital based systems in Travis county (TON of hospitals though). ATCEMS does the 911. Acadian and AMR run the transfers. The new medical director candidates are all quite progressive so the protocols may change for the better. You're looking at about a year to be able to promote to an ALS provider. Overall a good place to work. There are a lot of politics going on right now, and things are changing. So we will see how it turns out. 

WILCO. Best place in the area for a paramedic to be a paramedic. They just had a hiring process, so not sure when they will hire again. Good money and is the county north of Travis. Good place to live. I know their medical director applied to ATCEMS. Don't know if they are still in the running, should be getting word this week. 

Marble falls. Northwest of Austin. Have heard good things. Rural and all their more serious calls drive the hour into Austin to use their hospitals. Don't know how often they hire. Their pay is much lower than ATC and Wilco I believe. 

San Marcos. South of Austin. Seem to be ok, haven't heard much about them, but see them at the Austin hospitals all the time. Have heard the pay is sub-par. But you'd have to check. 


But if you're dead set on staying in the Travis county area, and don't want to look around the rest of Texas. Wilco and ATC are your two best options to make the most money, and make a career. 


Feel free to PM me if you'd like. A lot of people from Texas on here.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 14, 2016)

Same here. I'll post thus evening


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 25, 2017)

Revival...

ATCEMS is accepting applications for all levels until June 5th.

Does anyone have any solid information on whether medics are still forced to work at a BLS level when they are hired?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Revival...
> 
> ATCEMS is accepting applications for all levels until June 5th.
> 
> Does anyone have any solid information on whether medics are still forced to work at a BLS level when they are hired?



They have a modified process now for medics. Get paid a little more than a basic but have the same scope and only spend one year as a basic vs. the two you used to have to wait. 

WilCo just opened their apps as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (May 25, 2017)

Yup, the only two ground services that pique my interest still, and seem worth ever leaving my cush gig remain SCEMS, and Wilco EMS.

ATCEMS, eh? Wilco is in the greater Austin-Travis County area TMK, and would most likely be a better fit for my non-regressive spirit.

Also, I really like the vibe I get out of Dr. Jarvis.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yup, the only two ground services that pique my interest still, and seem worth ever leaving my cush gig remain SCEMS, and Wilco EMS.
> 
> ATCEMS, eh? Wilco is in the greater Austin-Travis County area TMK, and would most likely be a better fit for my non-regressive spirit.
> 
> Also, I really like the vibe I get out of Dr. Jarvis.




I  just had a chat with the deputy director from SCEMS today. He sent me a great article on the QI Process and their take on just culture. I miss that place.


----------



## Medico (May 25, 2017)

I applied to ATCEMS and WilCo. I will not able to attend WilCo testing; however, I will be interviewing with ATCEMS on the 15th. Unfortunately, you must still work as a basic for one year. I am willing to do it if it gets me to TX.


----------



## aquabear (May 25, 2017)

aust10n said:


> I applied to ATCEMS and WilCo. I will not able to attend WilCo testing; however, I will be interviewing with ATCEMS on the 15th. Unfortunately, you must still work as a basic for one year. I am willing to do it if it gets me to TX.


In addition to Wilco's current hiring process, they should be hiring again if the Commissioners Court approves funding for a new station and float medics for the next fiscal year. (Read September/October)


----------



## RocketMedic (May 25, 2017)

I'm over 24?48s


----------



## aquabear (May 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm over 24?48s


Wilco has alternative school schedules and 12 hour demand units.


----------



## Medico (May 26, 2017)

aquabear said:


> In addition to Wilco's current hiring process, they should be hiring again if the Commissioners Court approves funding for a new station and float medics for the next fiscal year. (Read September/October)


If they get approval they are hiring those paramedics in this current process.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## aquabear (May 27, 2017)

aust10n said:


> If they get approval they are hiring those paramedics in this current process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Trust me, the staffing for that new truck and for the new float medics will a separate hiring in the fall. The current process is to fill current, existing openings.


----------



## Medico (May 27, 2017)

I don't doubt you, but that is contrary to the email I received. I hope they do wait so I can have a chance to travel in the fall. 

"At this time we have 7 openings, however we have submitted a budget request to implement a new medic unit. If that gets approved, we will hire for that unit as well, bringing the number of openings to 15."





aquabear said:


> Trust me, the staffing for that new truck and for the new float medics will a separate hiring in the fall. The current process is to fill current, existing openings.





Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (May 28, 2017)

I wish ATC would hire paramedics to be paramedics. I'm still interested in moving to Austin and living there. I don't want to drive an hour to work like I often do right now and if I'm going to move to a city to work as a paramedic, I want to actually work in a city. Williamson County sounds like an awesome place, but for once working in a city appeals to me.


----------



## aquabear (May 28, 2017)

Tigger said:


> I wish ATC would hire paramedics to be paramedics. I'm still interested in moving to Austin and living there. I don't want to drive an hour to work like I often do right now and if I'm going to move to a city to work as a paramedic, I want to actually work in a city. Williamson County sounds like an awesome place, but for once working in a city appeals to me.


Wilco is hiring... and we have cookies.


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 28, 2017)

I like cookies.


----------



## Tigger (May 28, 2017)

aquabear said:


> Wilco is hiring... and we have cookies.


I am intrigued. But if I move for a couple years for a change of pace I want to do something totally different, like work big city EMS for a bit. My jobs now range from the sticks to the enourmous suburb that is Colorado Springs.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2017)

That sounds awesome lol I miss big patches of land


----------



## aquabear (May 28, 2017)

Tigger said:


> I am intrigued. But if I move for a couple years for a change of pace I want to do something totally different, like work big city EMS for a bit. My jobs now range from the sticks to the enourmous suburb that is Colorado Springs.


You'll get big city EMS at ATCEMS, but I love it here at Wilco and plan on retiring from this agency. Don't get me wrong, ATCEMS is a great system and if I were an EMT and not already a medic, I would have loved to work there. I know they did an accelerated Medic I to Medic II hiring earlier this year, but I don't know what that timeline is like.

If you want any more info about Wilco, PM me.


----------



## MaineMedicMercenary (Jul 11, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I  just had a chat with the deputy director from SCEMS today. He sent me a great article on the QI Process and their take on just culture. I miss that place.


SCEMS? I'm from away, just curious


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 11, 2017)

I have yet to see an operation where just culture is anything other than an excuse for leadership to congratulate itself on flagellating employees who make honest mistakes and ignoring their own role in the process. The thought that it could be anything more than just a check block is pleasing to me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2017)

MaineMedicMercenary said:


> SCEMS? I'm from away, just curious


Sussex County EMS in Delaware 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 11, 2017)

I think one of the things that makes SCEMS really distinctive is that they have divorced paramedicine from transport.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 11, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I think one of the things that makes DELAWARE really distinctive is that they have divorced paramedicine from transport.



It's the whole state.

We did 100% peer review there. After getting in a few QI flame wars, your skin gets pretty thick. It makes the roasts here look tame.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 12, 2017)

All of Wilcos new positions are grant funded, so if they lose the money, you lose your job.

At least that's what their captain who does the clinical education told me.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 13, 2017)

I sense that the majority of those positions will be safe. However, I also don't want to run 24/48s.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I sense that the majority of those positions will be safe. However, I also don't want to run 24/48s.


Yea, it's an okay bet to make, but you know how funds are. If any kind of economic problem happens, BOOM, they're gone.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## aquabear (Jul 13, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Yea, it's an okay bet to make, but you know how funds are. If any kind of economic problem happens, BOOM, they're gone.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Wilco is finishing the process of transitioning all the grant funded positions to the general fund and we will hopefully be getting funding for 8 more general fund positions for a new truck for the next budget year that starts in October.

I too was nervous about the "grant funded" bit, but I still decided to move across country and make a career here at Wilco. After the clearing process, I was moved off of the grant and to the general fund only after a couple of months.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 13, 2017)

aquabear said:


> Wilco is finishing the process of transitioning all the grant funded positions to the general fund and we will hopefully be getting funding for 8 more general fund positions for a new truck for the next budget year that starts in October.
> 
> I too was nervous about the "grant funded" bit, but I still decided to move across country and make a career here at Wilco. After the clearing process, I was moved off of the grant and to the general fund only after a couple of months.


She told me it was six months to a year. If that's the case (what you said) and I'm not hired by Hennepin EMS, I'll apply there and see if I can get in. Thanks for clearing it up.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 14, 2017)

WilCo does sound like a career place, and Dr. Jarvis is a great director. With that being said, nope to 24/48s.


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Sep 12, 2017)

Does anyone know how it is is ATCEMS hires you as an AEMT and you get your paramedic while working with them if you still have to spend another year as BLS?


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

At ATCEMS, certification levels are internal, not external.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> At ATCEMS, certification levels are internal, not external.


huh?  they aren't regulated by the state?


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

They are, but to them, an external (state or NREMT) certification is meaningless, in that you can't practice at that level until they agree that you are acceptable to them. Basically they don't hire the cert, they hire the person and hold you until they want you to work at your certification level.


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Sep 12, 2017)

I feel like a lot kf places do that. AMR has a person ride for about 14-16 shifts while they learn the protocols then take a protocol test at the end of their last field training shift. you have three chances to pass it and each time you take it your score has to be higher to pass. and we dont even do anything it feels like


----------



## TXmed (Sep 12, 2017)

an ATCEMS HR rep told me, it is due to them being civil service. You can be the best paramedic in north america but you still HAVE to start as an emt-b.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

Fire departments are civil service as well, and still start paramedics as paramedics...


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

nyislesfan42 said:


> I feel like a lot kf places do that. AMR has a person ride for about 14-16 shifts while they learn the protocols then take a protocol test at the end of their last field training shift. you have three chances to pass it and each time you take it your score has to be higher to pass. and we dont even do anything it feels like



What sort of protocols does AMR-Houston have?


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Sep 13, 2017)

We have typical 911 protocols which is stupid since we dont do any 911 at all. Our medical director is the same one that HCC has


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 13, 2017)

TXmed said:


> an ATCEMS HR rep told me, it is due to them being civil service. You can be the best paramedic in north america but you still HAVE to start as an emt-b.


It's more like AEMT-lite if you're a medic and riding in the Medic 1 position. And I have been told by some friends that work at ATC, that they are looking at ways of fast tracking experienced paramedics through to Medic 2 or just hiring them as Medic 2 from the get-go


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> It's more like AEMT-lite if you're a medic and riding in the Medic 1 position. And I have been told by some friends that work at ATC, that they are looking at ways of fast tracking experienced paramedics through to Medic 2 or just hiring them as Medic 2 from the get-go


Would seriously consider moving if that happened. Didn't invest in myself to go to paramedic school to not actually work as a paramedic.


----------



## agregularguy (Sep 14, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Would seriously consider moving if that happened. Didn't invest in myself to go to paramedic school to not actually work as a paramedic.



Heh, this is exactly why I didn't end up applying to Austin-Travis. They do a bunch of really cool stuff, but I had zero desire to not work at the paramedic level after going through medic school. Really good agency from all I've seen/heard, but poor hiring practice in that regard IMO.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 14, 2017)

That would make it a much more attractive option to a lot of people. With that being said, I am starting to find myself less and less eager to 'just" be a paramedic somewhere- I want to run something.


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Sep 14, 2017)

I would think of it more in the long term. Is it worth struggling through a year of practicing below your skill level in order to work for a company that takes care of their employees?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 14, 2017)

nyislesfan42 said:


> I would think of it more in the long term. Is it worth struggling through a year of practicing below your skill level in order to work for a company that takes care of their employees?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's why a lot of us keep an eye out for WilCo to hire. They're a great all paramedic service right next door to ATC

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquabear (Sep 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I think that's why a lot of us keep an eye out for WilCo to hire. They're a great all paramedic service right next door to ATC
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Wilco will hire in January to fill open and newly created positions. If you're interested, start studying AMLS and reviewing our SOC.

But back to our neighbors to the south, ATCEMS is a great organization, but the requirement to clear as a Medic 1 before you can promote seems a little backwards to me too. They had an accelerated hiring/promotional process for medics last year, but I don't know what came of it or what the time line is to promote to Medic 2 is.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 15, 2017)

Eh, I'm actually pretty okay with Creek. It's not perfect, but I have a good set of partners, a shift that works for me, and clinical practice that helps people, lets me do my job without much fuss, and doesn't insult my intelligence the way ATC does.


----------



## bizzy522 (Nov 12, 2017)

Ill jump on the wagon. ATCEMS would be a really fun service to work at. They are a busy service in a beautiful city.. BUT I too am against the medic 1 BLS provider process for Paramedics. Also even with short transport times DSI would be very beneficial for select patients.

WCEMS is probably the best all around service. Great medical director, great protocols and the Round Rock/Cedar Park area is up and coming! The only thing that had me worried about applying at WCEMS is job security. With Georgetown Fire taking over I would be concerned about other departments attempting to do the same. Not saying it will happen but it seems to the the trend around here lately.

SMHCEMS is better then they were a few years ago and will probably keep getting better as time goes on. Strong new protocols, new involved medical director, new front line trucks, and a not to mention Hays county is growing fast. Then only think I disliked when I worked there was the types of calls you ran. You mainly babysit drunk college kids Thursday-Sunday. Also the Dispatch and CAD system is not up to speed (Compared to TC).

Ill throw a new one in the hat. Pflugerville (TCESD2) just got 4 ambulances up and running. All new fords with power load stretchers, king vision, strong protocols, and starting next year dual paramedic squads. ( You will have to be fire certified ). Also a very fast growing area.


----------



## Sruiz2169 (Dec 7, 2017)

new to the forums here and sitting for NREMT in mid-jan (hopefully). Wanted to say thanks for the Central Texas locations to look for jobs. I put in interest cards with Schertz, SMHCEMS, and ATCEMS.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 8, 2017)

Smhcems is on my radar as a good organization. I'd also throw props to Bexar/Bulverde and Schertz. Acadian has good people but meh organization, policies and management


----------



## Medico (Dec 8, 2017)

I chose employment with ATCEMS for several reasons, and I'll explain my rationale of how I came to my decision in case it helps anyone else.

ATCEMS is an established third-party system with civil service protection. There is a defined rank structure providing many opportunities and avenues for advancement: Medic I > Medic II > Captain > Commander > Chief. They work a 42 hour work week, which is a modified 24/72 hour schedule. There are reverse 24's, standard 24's, and 12-hour shifts, something for everyone. There are opportunities to transfer to other divisions working in Continued Education, Special Events, Academy, Special Operations, Tactical Medicine, Communications, and Designated Medical Officer. This is a huge plus because you do not have to be on a medic unit for the rest of your career. They also have motorcycle medics, bike medics, etc. Plus, they have a defined pension - you get to retire!

The common 'negative' I hear people gripe about is the Medic I designation. Personally, I find that to be egotistical. It is only for one year, and then you can promote to Medic II, which comes with a hefty pay increase. You get the opportunity to learn the city, operations and clinical side with less stress. Which is beneficial if you are new to Austin. Not to mention, after you complete your 10-week academy and credential as a Medic I you're about 5-6 months into your one year, so in reality, you're working as a Medic I for <6 months in some cases. The dept. does recognize this as a problem for some and they are working on a way to allow paramedics to operate at some capacity at the Medic I level. The Medic I and Medic II levels came about after the dept. was voted to become civil service.

I chose not to apply to WilCo. because they work a 56-hour week, there are less advancement opportunity and few options to work off the ambulance. Plus, you don't get the City.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 8, 2017)

Medico said:


> I chose employment with ATCEMS for several reasons, and I'll explain my rationale of how I came to my decision in case it helps anyone else.
> 
> ATCEMS is an established third-party system with civil service protection. There is a defined rank structure providing many opportunities and avenues for advancement: Medic I > Medic II > Captain > Commander > Chief. They work a 42 hour work week, which is a modified 24/72 hour schedule. There are reverse 24's, standard 24's, and 12-hour shifts, something for everyone. There are opportunities to transfer to other divisions working in Continued Education, Special Events, Academy, Special Operations, Tactical Medicine, Communications, and Designated Medical Officer. This is a huge plus because you do not have to be on a medic unit for the rest of your career. They also have motorcycle medics, bike medics, etc. Plus, they have a defined pension - you get to retire!
> 
> ...


Well and good. I'd seriously love to work there. But egotistical? Ok. I put a lot of my life into being a good paramedic. The whole investment in myself thing. Why won't ATC recognize that?


----------



## Medico (Dec 9, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Well and good. I'd seriously love to work there. But egotistical? Ok. I put a lot of my life into being a good paramedic. The whole investment in myself thing. Why won't ATC recognize that?



I have no doubt that you have sacrificed and devoted a lot to your education. The people on this forum are a minority of the many people who hold an ALS certification. You know, became ALS to get hired with a FD, thought it would be easy, [insert whatever ludicrous reason someone became a medic here]. The people who did not take their education serious then apply to the dept. and those people are not always successful in the academy or during their initial credentialing. Of course, there are still those individuals who fall through the cracks.

I believe this is one thing that sets ATCEMS apart from other departments. Their standards ensure consistent care from their paramedics and protect the integrity of the department; this is evident by the 10-week academy when hired and  16-week academy when promoting to Medic II. During the Medic II academy, you receive advance training exceeding that of what is traditionally taught in a CC course. They invest a lot of money in you, building off of what you already know. People who are most successful are those like yourself.

As a Medic I, you get to provide patient care and treat patients. You still get to use your knowledge and experience to help guide the patient's treatment. 
The department is very structured, which I appreciate. It is my opinion that the department looks and is operated more professionally, much like our LE and FD counterparts. This is indeed a positive as the EMS profession continues to establish itself as a career and a stand-alone entity separate from fire. This type of environment attracts people who love medicine, want to be clinicians and advance prehospital medicine. 

Oh, I also forgot to previously mention their Community Health Paramedic division that you can work in!


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah, but going from high-functioning ICP to a basic who apparently takes 4-6 months to learn to read a map....


----------



## Medico (Dec 9, 2017)

Map reading takes a few hours. You should be intuitive enough to pick up on that. 

Civil Service law in Texas requires that you be in your rank/position for 3 years before your promote. The Meet and Confer contract changed that to 1 year. Now the department is working on allowing paramedics to perform their skills at a Medic I level.

For me, being 3rd party and civil service is worth the short period where I don't get to start an IV.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 9, 2017)

Medico said:


> Map reading takes a few hours. You should be intuitive enough to pick up on that.
> 
> Civil Service law in Texas requires that you be in your rank/position for 3 years before your promote. The Meet and Confer contract changed that to 1 year. Now the department is working on allowing paramedics to perform their skills at a Medic I level.
> 
> For me, being 3rd party and civil service is worth the short period where I don't get to start an IV.



Being able to be a lead medic after credentialing might make ATC worth it. Maybe.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Being able to be a lead medic after credentialing might make ATC worth it. Maybe.


Might as well go work for Williamson


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Might as well go work for Williamson


 I'm honestly looking for somewhere I can lead, or at least use my fancy book learning. Neither WilCo or ATC seem to offer that opportunity.


----------



## Medico (Dec 9, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Being able to be a lead medic after credentialing might make ATC worth it. Maybe.



42 hour work week. Cannot be held over after working a 24 hour shift. The positives keep adding up


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2017)

Eh, we are on the same schedule here. Barring walking in as a supervisor or equivalent, I'm not a good candidate. My next objective is leadership or literally running somewhere


----------



## pghmedic580 (Jan 2, 2018)

Medico said:


> I have no doubt that you have sacrificed and devoted a lot to your education. The people on this forum are a minority of the many people who hold an ALS certification. You know, became ALS to get hired with a FD, thought it would be easy, [insert whatever ludicrous reason someone became a medic here]. The people who did not take their education serious then apply to the dept. and those people are not always successful in the academy or during their initial credentialing. Of course, there are still those individuals who fall through the cracks.
> 
> I believe this is one thing that sets ATCEMS apart from other departments. Their standards ensure consistent care from their paramedics and protect the integrity of the department; this is evident by the 10-week academy when hired and  16-week academy when promoting to Medic II. During the Medic II academy, you receive advance training exceeding that of what is traditionally taught in a CC course. They invest a lot of money in you, building off of what you already know. People who are most successful are those like yourself.
> 
> ...



I'm currently in paramedic school in California.. and work in a busy 911 system in the San Francisco bay area. There is nothing like the structure that ATCEMS has in CA. ATCEMS has always been on my radar. I love Austin and would love to work for an agency like ATCEMS.  I like what you said about being able to learn the system/operations in your first year. It impresses me that ATCEMS puts so much time and money into their people. 
I hope that one day in the next year or two I might be your coworker...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 3, 2018)

Moving to Texas is never a bad plan. Lots of great agencies,great culture, and Texas is welcoming and friendly.


----------



## AlexandraMay3155 (Feb 25, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> It's more like AEMT-lite if you're a medic and riding in the Medic 1 position. And I have been told by some friends that work at ATC, that they are looking at ways of fast tracking experienced paramedics through to Medic 2 or just hiring them as Medic 2 from the get-go


----------



## AlexandraMay3155 (Feb 25, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> It's more like AEMT-lite if you're a medic and riding in the Medic 1 position. And I have been told by some friends that work at ATC, that they are looking at ways of fast tracking experienced paramedics through to Medic 2 or just hiring them as Medic 2 from the get-go


Is there someone to talk to regarding this? I graduate April 27th and I am highly interested!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2018)

AlexandraMay3155 said:


> Is there someone to talk to regarding this? I graduate April 27th and I am highly interested!!!!


They have a recruiting department. Not sure the number or email but there's a page on their site i think. If yoi are a new grad medic there's most likely no way they'd fast track you to medic 2 though. You'd probably be at least a year or two as medic 1


----------



## Medico (Feb 25, 2018)

Medic 1 and Medic 2 are ranks, and we are Civil Service. This means you cannot be hired into or "fast tracked" into Medic 2 without going through the promotional process. Currently we are without contract so we abide by Texas Civil Service Law which means you cannot promote to Medic 2 until you've been in the Medic 1 position for three years. We will likely be under contract again in September and we will promote after one year minimum in the Medic 1 position. 

They are creating new provider levels which will allow a paramedic to perform their skills at the Medic 1 level.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2018)

At what sort of pay, and I'm still amused by this "law" that magically only applies to ATCEMS and not civil service other jobs.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> At what sort of pay, and I'm still amused by this "law" that magically only applies to ATCEMS and not civil service other jobs.


Does anyone have a copy of this law?


----------



## Medico (Feb 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> At what sort of pay, and I'm still amused by this "law" that magically only applies to ATCEMS and not civil service other jobs.



Texas Civil Service 143 applies to all civil service in Texas. It can amended by civil service contracts. The "law" doesn't simply apply only to ATCEMS.


----------



## Medico (Feb 27, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Does anyone have a copy of this law?


Sure. Google 'Texas Civil Service 143'


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2018)

Medico said:


> Texas Civil Service 143 applies to all civil service in Texas. It can amended by civil service contracts. The "law" doesn't simply apply only to ATCEMS.



That's because ATC is the only service silly enough to go that route lol. Forcing experienced medics to be METs really cut your recruit pool.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2018)

To expand on that, let me bring in the example of fire departments- laterals all the time. Police, once again, lateral all the time. EMS, not so much- and as shiny as the paint is, retaining people gets hard and recruiting able individuals is harder when they have to be "trained" for a solid year. I do conceptually like the in-as-a-medic plan, but will pay match role?


----------



## Medico (Feb 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> To expand on that, let me bring in the example of fire departments- laterals all the time. Police, once again, lateral all the time. EMS, not so much- and as shiny as the paint is, retaining people gets hard and recruiting able individuals is harder when they have to be "trained" for a solid year. I do conceptually like the in-as-a-medic plan, but will pay match role?



Yes, departments can do that when they're under civil service contract and not working under straight Civil Service 143.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2018)

Did y'all ever do anything real about fatigue?


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> To expand on that, let me bring in the example of fire departments- laterals all the time.


I know of more municipal departments that will send all new hires back through the academy, than will accept laterals.  They might let you skip the EMS training if you have that, but you still need to attend the fire academy.  Laterals aren't as common as you would think.


----------



## Medico (Feb 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Did y'all ever do anything real about fatigue?



That is relative. They reduced our work week to a 42hr one with one week being 48hrs and the following 36hrs. Providers have been happy with the extra time home. They also started rotating busy stations with slower ones. For example you work one busy shift and will rotate to a slower county station the following shift.


----------

